# Godaddy: can't set outgoing e-mails in mail app & iphone



## mel.90 (Mar 28, 2015)

I've been trying to set a GoDaddy workspace e-mail on apple mail and iphone. I've managed to set the incoming mails successfully, but I'm having problems with the outgoing e-mails and the smtp server. Same with Gmail.

I've been using the server specified in my e-mail setup center (smtpout.secureserver.net) and tried both with SSL and without. Tried with all the ports specified in the instructions (465 w ssl - 80, 3535, 25 w/o ssl), but none of them work. 

I either get a 'connection timeout' or 'check password/username' error message. Double checked my password, tried changing it, still won't work.

GoDaddy support hasn't been very helpful. I've tried everything and it's still not working. They say my e-mail account is ok and that so are the settings.

May this have something to do with the SMTP relay settings? This is a work e-mail and it was created by my boss for me. I do not have access to the account settings and cannot check if that's the problem. But if it's related to this, I could send the instructions to my boss.

Has anyone had this problem with GoDaddy e-mail and has been able to solve it? I've been trying since yesterday and it's driving me crazy. My job requires replying on the go so I cannot depend on webmail.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Here are the instructions from GoDaddy,
https://support.godaddy.com/help/article/3423/iphone-setting-up-workspace-email

They do have a note that:
BEFORE YOU START: To set up your iPhone, iPad, or iPod Touch with your email, you need to know your POP or IMAP Email Server Settings and ports. To find them, go to the Email Setup Center and write down the information that displays under Email Server Settings.

So it sounds like you may need someone who has access to the account to log in and get those settings.


----------



## mel.90 (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey, thanks for replying!

I do have access to the email setup center settings. I have been trying with the IMAP/POP server settings and ports figured there. Incoming mail works ok, it's the outgoing mails and smtp server that are causing problems.

I followed those exact same instructions, along with others given to me by the GoDaddy support team to see if the problem could be solved. Still not working.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

You need to escalate this with GoDaddy Support. If you are using the exact settings they tell you, the problem is on their side. Your Mac doesn't care who the provider is, it just connects with the info you put into it. If it is saying there is a connection error... either the details you have input do not match the settings from the Email Center, your password is wrong, or there is a problem on GoDaddy's side.


----------

